# Bad Car Accident!



## MomH (Sep 27, 2015)

I just found out that one of the ladies who comes to the farm was in a bad car accident this week. She is not a horse owner, she was coming out to learn about horses and riding. She showed a lot of promise and was willing to learn.

Please, if any of you pray, please remember Pat. Her injuries are such that they could effect her plans to eventually get a horse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sure will.


----------



## MomH (Sep 27, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Sure will.


Thank you!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck to her!

It's been a crazy year. Boyfriend has had 2 cars totaled in 4 months (neither his fault, one driver was arrested on the spot for DUI and hit and run!) and I had an accident happen right in front of me last night, couldn't stop in time and bumped the car closer to me (didn't cause any damage but the front end of that car was smashed & rear of other). Crazy crazy.

Really wish her the best!


----------

